# Rehome in Worcester, MA- RESOLVED



## Dragonrain (Apr 25, 2008)

This isn't my bunny (of course!) but I have a myspace rabbit group and was contacted by this guy who wanted help finding a new home for his rabbit. I really can't take it in myself right now, I just don't have the space. I gave him some advice for caring for the rabbit and told him that I would try to help him find it a new home. He doesn't want to bring it to a shelter.

I don't have a picture of this one yet, but I'm working on it.

The story is, that the guy who has him now got the rabbit from a friend when she couldn't keep it anymore. But now he doesn't want it anymore, because the rabbit "is constantly chewing his cage and utilizing the hardwood floors (from in the cage) as his target when he has to do his deeds." He says he's tried to find ways to prevent the rabbit from doing damage, but now wants to just find him a new home because he's going to be moving away in May and says that he's just not a bunny person.

He doesn't know if the rabbit is neutered or not. By the sounds of things, I'd say he's not (spraying). He said that it's about 3 years old, and is 'very stubborn" (ha, what rabbit isn't?). He said that the rabbit loves to be outside, and is ok with small dogs and is friendly. 

He has a cage that is included with the rabbit - but to me it doesn't sound like a very good one. He said it's fairly large though, but also said that the bottom of it is rusted. He said he'll also include the rabbits food and treats (I'm not sure what kinds, and he didn't mention hay!). 

The rabbit can't be delivered, so his new owners would have to be able to pick him up. 

Thats really all I know for now - I'm not even sure what the rabbit looks like. I keep contacting the guy to get more information and he's being kind of slow getting back to me. But I'll post any updated information as soon as I get it. 

Hopefully I'll have an update soon, with pictures or in the very least with a discription. Please let me know if anyone is in this area and would consider taking him in!


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok he sent me a picture - here it is:


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 26, 2008)

Aww, That bun is beautiful! 

It really bothers me that someone would keep a bunny ina cage with a rusted bottom (or any animal for that matter) 

I hope someone who lives nearby is able to help him soon!

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 26, 2008)

I know - I feel bad for him too. I think the guy had good intentions taking him in but it doesn't sound like he did his research on house rabbits. I think the rabbit is more trouble then he thought it would be and he just doesn't feel like dealing with it anymore.

I really hope I can help find him a home with someone who has experience, and will take good care of him so he doesn't end up just getting passed around from person to person.


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 27, 2008)

Bleh - everytime I hear back from this guy I get more upset. 

I asked him when he first contacted me if he expected money for the rabbit and suggest that he just request that the new owner make a donation to a rabbit shelter. He never answered me so I assumed that he didn't personally want any money for the rabbit. Now he's telling me that he wants $25 for the rabbit and another $30 - $50 for the food and cage, depending on how much food is left. Who's going to want to pay $30 for a rusty cage? I asked him what he's feeding the rabbit and if he would be willing to give up just the rabbit for the $25 without the cage. I guess $25 isn't a bad fee, as long as he isn't set on selling the cage with the rabbit. 

If anyone has any advice for me that would be great. I'm trying to find the rabbit a new home with someone with experience, someone that will actually take him to a vet and let him out to play and such. If I can't find someone to take him I'm afraid that the owner will just sell him to someone else who doesn't know what they're doing, and he'll be stuck in a rusty cage for the rest of his life.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 27, 2008)

Is there any chance you could take the rabbit temporarily until you could find a new home?

I can't imagine anyone paying for a rusty old cage and how much food could he possibly have for one rabbit? People......


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't think I can take the rabbit in - for one thing I don't know how I would get it here, it's over 5 hours away from where I am right now and I don't have a car, also the owner now isn't willing to drive the rabbit anywere either.

But other then that, until I move this summer I really don't have space for anymore animals. I'm in a veeery small studio apartment, the one rabbit cage I have now takes up most of my space as it is. 

Anyways he's willing to give up just the rabbit for $25. He's feeding it "Small World Rabbit Complete Rabbit Feed" from Wal*Mart, and as far as I can tell that's ALL he's feeding it. I sent him some information on proper diets but I'm not sure how much he's willing to get for the rabbit considering he's trying to get rid of it. He said the rabbit isn't eating much of the food lately so I'm wondering if he has ingrown teeth or some other issue. 

Does anywhere know of anywhere else I can post about this rabbit? I already posted here and on bunspace. I don't really want to try craigslist yet. If I don't find someone soon, I guess I could try craigslist and screen the people who reply, and if that doesn't work, I'm going to see if I can convince the owner to just take him to a rabbit rescue.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, You can only do so much. At least your trying to help 

Wish I could be of more help....Please keep us posted


----------



## Dragonrain (Apr 29, 2008)

Okays, thanks for replying 

Does anyone know where else online I can post about this rabbit, where people with rabbit experience might see it??


----------



## Dragonrain (May 5, 2008)

This guy is still looking for a new home, if anyones interested. 

I finally broke down and posted on craigslist this morning, but haven't heard anything yet. I'm trying to find someone to take him ASAP as his owner is moving this month and won't be taking the rabbit with him.


----------



## Cheesel (May 22, 2008)

I would suggest asking for a fee-- it discourages the snake owners. 

I'd take him as I live only about 40 min from Worcester, but I all ready have a bun and my hubby made me promise I wouldn't have anymore after this (he's not a bun person). Besides, I don't think my cat could take have another male rabbit around. 

I would suggest Sweet Binks Rabbit rescue-- http://www.rirabbits.org/


Renee
Owned by Lucky the Mini Satin mix


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 2, 2008)

I stated ^ up there already that he was asking for a fee of $25 for just the rabbit. 

But anyways this is resolved. The guy moved out of state and his mother ended up taking the rabbit. She got him a new cage and everything and he seems to be in good hands


----------



## Haley (Jun 11, 2008)

What a beautiful bunny! Im so happy to hear he's doing ok. Maybe you could suggest a local vets who would neuter him cheaply? That would cut down on a lot of behavior problems for the owner.


----------

